# Form 8621



## compostelle (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know when it is required to file a form 8621 as the beneficiary of Canadian RRSPs.- but no withdrawals are made yet? Is this form only necessary when the funds are withdrawn or is it necessary to file the 8891 and the 8621 together. (The election has been made to defer the income earned in the RRSP)
Thanks, 
P.


----------

